# Bad ebayer!!



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Brought a cage on ebay, won it for 3.35.

The description went something along the lines of "great condition, spotlessly clean." The OH picked it up this afternoon, and it is covered in dust and what looks like hamster mess that hasn't been cleaned out properly in it. As well as that, it has a huge crack/hole in the plastic, and a smaller crack where the door is. The OH said that the guy handed him the cage in a bin liner, with the non damaged side on show, which was obviously done on purpose. The picture on the listing was blurry too, so you couldn't see, though I knew enough about hamster cages to know what it was.

It's not too bad, cleanable and fixable, but I'm p---ed that people can out rightly lie like that! There was another, really old style cage free (which will only be used in emergency!) so its obvious that he wanted rid of it, but its hardly like he made a profit on it!

Going to leave bad feedback. Just don't get why people do it.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

That is awful. Although it was only 3.35, it still defeats the object that the cage is in terrible condition and the ebayer lied in the first place.
I think it is embarassing in their place!
If you had known the condition then you wouldn't have wasted your time on it to start with.
Yeah i think you are right to leave bad feedback, to warn all future buyers that the seller isn't trustworthy as he damn right lied on his product info..

Chloe


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Negative feedback is the worst thing on E bay....u could always tell the guy u will leave bad feedback if he doesn't refund if you are not happy.

I would, however, have checked when I picked it up....I don't trust that easily.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

can't you report him to ebay?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought one last week and specifically asked if it was in good condition and assured it was. It was a savic cambridge but one of the platforms was broken and couldn't be fitted to the cage and there is a lot of paint missing from the bars where the hamster had chewed the bars. It's a shame about the platform though because it would have added another level to the cage.:sad: It was only 99p though although my o/h gave them another five pounds. Having said that my Russian absolutely loves it - I can't get him out of it to go in his ball.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not really bothered about that money (though the OH did pay for it...) 
It's more the principle that people who might buy from him in the future should know he lies about his listings!

Gonna clean it out and superglue up the crack today. Should still be good for a hammy. Though now have two spare cages...  Both old crappy wire ones but hey.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There was nice looking cage near me and the blurb said it had a small crack in the base so I asked for a better picture, when they sent one it was a huge hole, she said it was ok as she covered it with masking tape:eek6:, obviously a hamster could easily escape from it so I didn't buy it. However its back on Ebay this week without the mention of the hole so someone is going to get a shock when they buy it.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

You can launch a dispute with the seller. You may be able to get your money back for it.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I would try and get the money back as its not fair to lie. Things like cages need to be described accurately as if its really broken, you can't use it.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

The Oh just left neutral feedback and left it at that. Bit annoyed but nevermind.

Superglued it up, and he cleaned it out, and its looking alright so will move Wing into it tonight. =]


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

who was it so i dont buy from him as i use ebay a lot cheers.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Can't remember the username, but if you look on the feedback, there'd be a neutral about a hamster cage.


Got it all set up now, and Wing looked like he was having fun in his new home. =]


----------

